# High Speed Internet Really Slow



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

What are the hardware specs of each computer?

Try using Task Manager and killing all the apps running on each computer except for the browser. Then re-run the speed test on each computer.
.
.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ah!!! I wish. Just had them out to fix my slow speed, big improvement, now 14 Mbps down and 0.7 up. I'm jealous. DSL not far from the central office.

Bud


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Are they identical computers? If not, her computer may have an inferior network interface card (NIC).

If they are identical, her NIC drive may need updating or the NIC itself is failing.

Has any new software been loaded on the PC that could possibly be sucking up bandwidth?

You also cannot rule out the cable. A damaged or improperly terminated cable can cause network performance degradation.

What is the NIC speed set to? 

Start with the simplest things first.

Check the NIC speed and insure it is set to either Auto or the highest speed of the router. 
Restart the router and PC
Move her network cable to another port on the router.
Try a different cable.
Check for an updated driver for her NIC.

If none of these work, then you may have to consider replacing the NIC.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Are you running the same speed test site on both PCs? It can affect the results. Also seems odd that upload is 2x faster than download. It's usually the other way.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh, gee. How can you stand it??? Windstream has us relegated to 12 Mbps, and they think that is "premium" speed. I, too, an jealous.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry, I wasn't try to boast about our speed. Before EPB opened fiber optics we had dialup, man what a difference. We waited for 5 years for them to get it up and running.

Reading all of your suggestions I went back and found the problem. We do have the exact same "Broadcom NetXtreme 57xxGigab..." . What I found out is in the photo below. On the right side you will see the largest available speed she can select is 100 Mbps, there is no 1.0 Gbps like it is on mine. What I need now is to find out how to change that. We both have the same card so why her's only goes to 100Mbps is beyond me.

I really do appreciate all of your help, thanks ever so much.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Gigabit is auto-sensing only so you generally will not see 1000/Full in the list. Some vendors will add it but in reality, it's doing auto negotiate behind the scenes.

Is hers set to auto negotiation or 100/Full? It should be set to auto negotiation. If it is auto but is still only connecting at 100/Full, try swapping your cable to her pc.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

KHouse75 said:


> Gigabit is auto-sensing only so you generally will not see 1000/Full in the list. Some vendors will add it but in reality, it's doing auto negotiate behind the scenes.
> 
> Is hers set to auto negotiation or 100/Full? It should be set to auto negotiation. If it is auto but is still only connecting at 100/Full, try swapping your cable to her pc.


I went back and checked mine against hers and her's was set at 100 full so I set it to auto negotiation. She did a restart and and it still shows her's is running at 100.0Mbps and mine shows 1.0 Gbps.

I have swapped cables from mine to her's and changed ports, it is still the same no matter what I do.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

I've seen this happen before and it's always been due to a cabling, NIC issue or hard set ports on managed switches.

Since you've eliminated the cable as the cause, that leaves the NIC. 10 and 100 Mbps Ethernet only uses 2 pairs or 4 wires. Gigabit Ethernet uses all 4 pairs or 8 wires. If the NIC is bad or a pin or solder joint is damaged in the NIC, this would explain why you can connect at 100 Mbps but not 1 Gbps. You can try looking in the NIC port to see if there's a problem with any of the pins.

I no visible pin problem, I'd recommend trying a different NIC or a USB gigabit Ethernet adapter.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

KHouse75 said:


> I've seen this happen before and it's always been due to a cabling, NIC issue or hard set ports on managed switches.
> 
> Since you've eliminated the cable as the cause, that leaves the NIC. 10 and 100 Mbps Ethernet only uses 2 pairs or 4 wires. Gigabit Ethernet uses all 4 pairs or 8 wires. If the NIC is bad or a pin or solder joint is damaged in the NIC, this would explain why you can connect at 100 Mbps but not 1 Gbps. You can try looking in the NIC port to see if there's a problem with any of the pins.
> 
> I no visible pin problem, I'd recommend trying a different NIC or a USB gigabit Ethernet adapter.


I appreciate this information. I will check it out tomorrow, I have a major headache right now. I will let you know what I find tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

KHouse75 said:


> I've seen this happen before and it's always been due to a cabling, NIC issue or hard set ports on managed switches.
> 
> Since you've eliminated the cable as the cause, that leaves the NIC. 10 and 100 Mbps Ethernet only uses 2 pairs or 4 wires. Gigabit Ethernet uses all 4 pairs or 8 wires. If the NIC is bad or a pin or solder joint is damaged in the NIC, this would explain why you can connect at 100 Mbps but not 1 Gbps. You can try looking in the NIC port to see if there's a problem with any of the pins.
> 
> I no visible pin problem, I'd recommend trying a different NIC or a USB gigabit Ethernet adapter.


After cussin, slangin snot, buckin, fartin and pawin the ground a few times, I found that you are absolutely dead on, it is the cable from the router. I changed them to different ports on the router and thought that was good enough but today I changed the cable from each computer and her computer is running 1.0 Gbps now and mine is running 100.0 Mbps so it is for a fact the cable. 

Looks like I will get a new cable soon. 

Thank you so very much for helping me out, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

BigJim, The first thing I do when someone brings me a slow PC is I change the virtual memory settings to system managed. Then I change the boot to custom boot. All those things don't have to load into memory at boot time. Usually, that does it. However, TCPOptimizer from speedguide.net can help.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Guap0, I appreciate the information, we finally have both pcs running smooth again.


----------

